# office 2007 disappeared



## Pastoray (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi, I have used office 2003 for a long time. I thought it would be nice to upgrade to 2007. I installed the program. When I made a shortcut to powerpoint and word to my desktop something happened. I logged off and my wife logged on to her side. Under programs, microsoft 0ffice 2007 is there minus the powerpoint and word programs. what did I do wrong? thanks:4-dontkno


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

My guess is that you moved the program icons instead of copying them. Try copying them back where they were in your profile and see if that helps when the Mrs logs on.


----------



## Codeman0013 (May 8, 2007)

or simply go to add remove programs click on repair and tell it to restore start menu icons...


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

I'd copy the two shortcuts you have on your desktop and paste them to this folder:

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Microsoft Office 2007


----------



## Pastoray (Sep 9, 2008)

thanks so much for the help! I actually did the repair under add and remove programs. it worked!!!


----------

